# Any Scottish Locals have a trailer/means of transporting a car?



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

As above, My Megane needs taken from Tyndrum down to Stirling for repairs as it is undriveable at the moment due to eating a gearbox mount.


Anyone able to lend a hand in helping me get it down to Stirling?

Cheap as possible, Like cheap cheap would be perfect


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

When I picked up my kids beetle there was a place in boness that hired out trailers, i think they were only £25 for the day. I think I found them on ebay or gumtree


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't have a car to tow with unfortunately or I would of just hired myself


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Do you have homestart on your breakdown policy? If so they should take you to the garage free of charge.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I Know someone with a 4x4 and a car trailer, I could ask him a price if you pm me the details of where exactly its going from and to..does it start and drive or does it need to be winched on? 

oh and he is around Motherwell area so maybe a tad far away 

or as said join AA etc and get it towed a few miles from home and then get them to take it


----------

